# Bootsrute Penn Oceanic Tidecutter 2,40m zum Knüllerpreis je Euro 39,95



## Meeresprogramm (3. Juli 2006)

*Penn Oceanic Tidecutter 2,40m *​ 
*zum Knüllerpreis je Euro 39,95!*

*67-1DB162020 Penn Oceanic Tidecutter 2,40m, Wurfgewicht: 150-500g, 20lbs, 2-teilig, Transportlänge 1,28m Euro 39,95*
*67-1DB162030 Penn Oceanic Tidecutter 2,40m, Wurfgewicht: 200-700g, 30lbs, 2-teilig, Transportlänge 1,28m Euro 39,95*​

*>>zum Artikel im Shop*​*

www.meeresprogramm.com​*


----------

